# Stocking a mixed 150 gallon?



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I want to do something new with my 150. Previously occupants 3 3" Frontosa, 4 3" Gold Head Compressiseps, 2 3" caudopunctatus, 1 3" Brichardi. After reading a number if threads I choose to add 2 Yellow Labs, 1 Red Shoulder Peacock, and 1 Rusty. I also added 1 albino BN pleco. I am having some issues with the Brichardi chasing the Rusty. I should have added more fish, but I spent quite a bit out of this check. I would like to add 3 more Rusty's, 2 more peacocks, 2 more Albino BN pleco's, and maybe 1 more Yellow Lab. Will that work for the next two years? I'll be upgrading to an 8 foot tank at that time. On the 150 I have a Rena XP3, an AC70, and an AC110. I have a 75 gallon Tang tank with maybe 50 multifasciatus, 6 Julidochromis transcriptus, and 2 Inkfin Calvus. I could transfer the Caudopunctatus here which is what I plan to do when I can catch them. I could also rehome the Gold Head Compressiseps here as well. I also have an empty additional 75 gallon that I could set up.
I'm absolutely going to mix at least the Frontosa. I understand they come from different lakes at some point, but all of mine were born in aquariums. My concerns are mainly just stocking numbers right now. If an inhabitant or inhabitants don't work I have plenty of options. I don't want to set up another tank, but I could. I want to see how it works out as I would love to have a similiar mix when I move to the 180 gallon.
Are there issues with conspecific aggression in those small groups in a 6 foot tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Others have reported the Malawi nip the fins of the frontosa and make the frontosa uncomfortable with their rambunctiousness.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I will certainly keep an eye out for that. I've seen lots of Malawi tanks with big Frontosa, but I was hoping my selection would make those things unlikely. In 2 years the Frontosa will get their 180 and I will reevaluate their tankmates. For now what should I do with stocking. As I said I'm prepared to move out the Comps, and Caudopunctatus should I need to. The Brichardi continues to harass all of the new comers. Still no luck catching him. I may turn this tank into all Peacocks, Rusty's, yellow labs, etc when I get the 180. 
Can I add 2 more Rusty's?
Labs?
2 or maybe 3 more Peacocks? 
Along with 2 more Albino BN pleco's that would be it. 
I've read over and over that these guys are pretty docile and from what I've seen thus far they are far more docile than my single Brichardi. The tank scape has been moved around some and that seems to have helped with the chasing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I wanted to do a mixed gender tank in 72" x 18" with peacocks as the featured fish, I'd shoot for 3m:9f of the featured peacock and 1m:4f yellow labs. I would also do a hap 1m:4f. Or I would double up on the labs and stock 10 of them.

I'd skip the rusties with peacocks unless you are doing jacobfreibergi or a hybrid like dragon blood.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I think it's the Borleyi that I liked. I may move toward that direction. I'm going to see how this goes. Are you saying all one kind of Peacock? I was hoping to have several kinds. I'm thinking I'll add 2-3 more Rusty's, 1 more Yellow Lab, and 2 or 3 more Peacocks. I'll remove or rehome fish as it becomes necessary. To get fish out of there I'm going to have to move several hundred pounds of Obsidian, so if I see a problem the Tangs will all come out and go into the 75 gallon... except the Brichardi and Frontosa.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks crossbreed so if you have mixed genders at all among haps and peacocks, stick to one species of peacock.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Peacocks crossbreed so if you have mixed genders at all among haps and peacocks, stick to one species of peacock.


Good point as usual. As of now I'm very confident that all 3 Peacocks are male as their colors are very good. I'm thinking I have 1 German Red, 1 baenschi, and 1 Red Shoulder. Too early to tell exactly, but they all have pretty good colors. I'm going to give everyone some time to adjust and I'll rehome as necessary. The Caudopunctatus will probably have to be moved in 2 months or so regardless since they are already topped out at just under 3". It will be a good thing I'm sure. The 75 looks completely empty from 5 feet away. The Multi's stay close to their shells, the Juli's stay in the rocks, and the Calvus split the tank both staying very near their piles. I think adding the Gold Head Compressiseps would help, but I love their look and now that I've added the new Africans all of a sudden everyone is out exploring and interacting including my larger Frontosa who is looking awesome now that I get a chance to see him. I'll try to keep this thread updated since I searched posts back to 08 looking for what species would most likely work in this situation. When I move the Caudopunctatus I would like to add something to take their place. I love all this action!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

One of the Rusty's didn't make it two hours. I brought him back and got the last one they had so I've got 3 still. I realize I may have to add more as they mature. I'm thinking that by taking out the Caudopunctatus I should be good with total stocking. I'd love to get some Rusty fry as long as some Albino BN pleco's.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Found another Rusty dead this morning. Another was chased up to the filter intake. I tried for quite a while to catch him, but I wasn't successful. I would like to have 5 or 6 Rustys and 5 or 6 Labs, but I understand some fish need to be rehomed to do that. I'm going to give it some time for things to settle. I've got some plants recently placed in there affixed to wood adlnd stones and I don't want to disturb them until they are acclimated. 
I believe the Brichardi is responsible. He started chasing the first Rusty I added to the tank and is the only fish in the tank that I have seen chase anyone.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

have you looked at the super red bristlenose?


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

BlueSunshine said:


> have you looked at the super red bristlenose?


Only in pictures. They are awesome. I have 2 Albino BN pleco's in this tank, but I'd like to get some red ones in my other 75 gallon. I don't want them to mix though


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The super reds look great in our tanks. If the super red does cross with your albinos, they will come brown.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I will try to pick up a couple once I sort out this big tank. Thus far the Brichardi has killed 2 Rusty's and a 3rd will likely die today. I was able to get him out and put him into a breeder net in a tank by himself. I haven't been able to catch the last one. He is kept up by the filter intake, but manages to get away by the time I get the net into position. I can't safely move the rocks on my own. Once I get him out I'm going to add 3 more Yellow Labs and a Borleyi. I have no concerns for the Caudopunctatus and Gold Head Compressiseps anymore. They basically run the tank. They are the only fish that the Brichardi won't bother. I've noticed some nipped fins on the Labs... and I watched the Brichardi do it. So a few more should help. I will get a 3-4" Borleyi so I don't have any worries about the Brichardi picking on him. I never would have thought that the aggression would come entirely from the Tangs... perhaps because they were in the tank for 6 months prior to adding the other fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi have been known to kill all in the tank when spawning. Odd that you have only one and this is happening.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Brichardi have been known to kill all in the tank when spawning. Odd that you have only one and this is happening.


That was my thinking. There is one remaining Rusty that I can't catch that stays by the filter intake. The Brichardi now chases the Yellow Labs quite a bit. In fact the only chasing at all seems to be coming from the Brichardi or Caudopunctatus. If I lose another fish I will remove the Brichardi. I'm thinking I'll add a 3" Borleyi and 2 or 3 Yellow Labidochromis if I remove the Brichardi


----------

